# Rock Island 1911



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

k, so i bought a lightly used rock island 1911 with a 4 inch barrel... it didn't come with a manual... I cant' figure out how to get the one-piece guide rod assembly out!! and I can't find any help online.... help?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

You might have to remove the slide/barrel/recoil spring, etc. as a unit in order to have room for the rod to move back enough to turn the bushing.
Make the gun safe, pull the hammer back and then pull the slide back so that you can remove the bolt stop. Once that is out, you can take the slide off and complete disassembly.
Pete


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

hm...I might have phrased that wrong...by one piece guide rod assembly i meant that there is no exposed barrel bushing at the end of the slide...its all internal... and the guide rod assembly is actually one complete unit..like on a glock... or an XD....


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Hmmm. Not familiar with that on a 1911. On a Glock, the slide is removed as I mentioned (no slide stop pin there). Have you tried what I suggested in any case? That may be how it is done.
Pete


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

o yeah, taking the slide off is no problem.. i did that the second i picked it up from the display case at the gun shop...


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Hmmm. And the recoil spring/one piece rod don't come out.
Try this link:
http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREAR ... d_1911.pdf
Go to page 17. It is an explanation (pics) of removal of a one piece rod, etc. from a compact .45. Don't know if yours is the same but it might give you an idea.
Pete


----------

